# Swiss vax detail



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

had the car detailed yesterday by JIAB. I have to say im a hard man to please, however Dave managed to give me a grin from ear to ear 

A few pics for you, here is the man in action!



















Nice reflection shot before before first coat of wax



















1st coat done.



















2nd coat.




























All tucked away for the night.










Would just like to say a huge thankyou to Dave for all his hard and even tho the weather was a little testing at times he saw it through and the results are bang on. Thanks for all the little tips [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## panderoo (Dec 27, 2008)

looks like he made a stunning job with the car stevie...


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

panderoo said:


> looks like he made a stunning job with the car stevie...


Yeah he did mate, Think I was the fussiest customer he has ever had :lol:

Gave the roof the baby bath and fabsil treatment 2.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Top marks for Dave yet again car looks cracking mate


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

stunning finish Stevie just need to get shot of the furry dice :lol: 
Looks great mate :wink:


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

Awesome Stevie, really nice reflection shots. You can help me do mine quickly next weekend so it doesn't look to shabby with your new tips!

Looking forward to seeing you soon dude.

J


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

L9WTT said:


> had the car detailed yesterday by JIAB. I have to say im a hard man to please, however Dave managed to give me a grin from ear to ear
> 
> (* MOD EDIT*)
> 
> car looks ace


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

cant help but notice that you have a different rear bumper on your Car? what happened to the smooth one that you used to have on it?? liked the smooth look a lot better.... :roll:

also does your car pass an MOT without side repeaters? or do you get a "dodgy" one?


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys guys. Looking forward to you popping up 2 James.

Do you have a tt? if so you will notice it has indicators that wrap around :?

Cheers
Stevie

P.s keeps comments on the topic please or dont bother posting. :roll:


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

L9WTT said:


> Thanks for all the replys guys. Looking forward to you popping up 2 James.
> 
> Do you have a tt? if so you will notice it has indicators that wrap around :?
> 
> ...


yes i do have a TT. i know it has indicators in the lights that "wrap around" but you have had the side repeaters removed from the wings! all i wondered was if it passes MOT's fine without them??

and keeping on topic. lovely job on the car mine could do with a bit of that loving. mine has always had horrible scratches from sponge lovers!! awesome car tho mate!

Matt


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

yes i do have a TT. i know it has indicators in the lights that "wrap around" but you have had the side repeaters removed from the wings! all i wondered was if it passes MOT's fine without them??

and keeping on topic. lovely job on the car mine could do with a bit of that loving. mine has always had horrible scratches from sponge lovers!! awesome car tho mate!

Sorry mate did not mean to sound sharp, never had any issues with it or has anyone else that has had it done that I know off.

Previous post by another member annoyed me a little.

Stevie


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

no worries mate! i only ask as ive been looking into it and havent found any real answers so thought id ask someone with it done. thanks

keep up the good work on the car! one of the best TTs ive seen!

Matt


----------



## kai_soze (Jan 22, 2009)

may i ask how much you paid for the full detail?


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

kai_soze said:


> may i ask how much you paid for the full detail?


dont like to talk prices prices mate, all I can say is pm Dave. Mine was an individual detail.... paint correction only.
worth every penny tho 

Stevie


----------



## sheppyk (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks very clean mate love it! Like the colour too!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

For L9WTT...Stevie, good to meet you at last!

Need to thank you for the appreciative comments, numerous cups of coffee and the bacon butty; all adds to making the day the day worthwhile 

Yes, you're a tough one to please, and rightly so! 
I'll have to admit that was probably one of the toughest paints I've come across and was beginning to get a little peed off with the lack of progress, the less than perfect weather didn't do a lot to help either. None-the-less, we got there in the end with probably 90% of the marks removed...Trev and I will have a go at the last few in July/August 

So, that's the finish looking good - just get some fatter tyres, an exhaust you can see and jack it up a little and you'll have a good looking car :wink:  (pulling your leg!)

Dave


----------



## H20RPR (Sep 24, 2008)

Gotta love your car,looks awesome! get much trouble from the police with those plates??


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

H20RPR said:


> Gotta love your car,looks awesome! get much trouble from the police with those plates??


Cheers mate, not really they are my show plates, I drive it with the dutch plates on :lol:


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice work Dave! 

Getting ready for the show season Stevie? 

Alan W


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Car looks amazing one of my favourites on here easily!


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Nice work Dave!
> 
> Getting ready for the show season Stevie?
> 
> Alan W


Yeah could say that, if the posty would get his finger out I would have some quality updates for you!


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

i'd love to get this done to mine,but bein a daily an havin no garage it seems like i would be wastin my money,why didnt i buy a house with a garage :?

an a brighter note,your car looks bang on mate,deffo one of my favs on here 8)


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

TTgreeny said:


> i'd love to get this done to mine,but bein a daily an havin no garage it seems like i would be wastin my money,why didnt i buy a house with a garage :?
> 
> an a brighter note,your car looks bang on mate,deffo one of my favs on here 8)


Cheers mate, Hope to see your motor at the tt meet or gti international. 

Would not say its a waste of time, you will always put some swirls back in by washing etc defo worth it tho


----------

